
Man Invents Glasses to Give Short People a Height Advantage - teckmania
http://naija.goodforum.net/t14-man-invents-glasses-to-give-short-people-a-height-advantage
======
Someone
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Periscope#Early_examples](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Periscope#Early_examples)
gives prior art:

 _”Johannes Gutenberg, known for his contribution to printing technology,
marketed a kind of periscope in the 1430s to enable pilgrims to see over the
heads of the crowd at the vigintennial religious festival[which?] at Aachen.”_

------
loopback_device
It's a periscope.

